# Loretta Lynch Calls for Blood and Death



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

This, from a former U.S. attorney general.

They are really trying to blow up our country.

Loretta Lynch: Need more marching, blood, death on streets


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

That woman is evil personified.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Perhaps an annual Purge Day isn't such a bad idea after all?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Let the bitch lead the first assault wave!:devil:


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

She needs to take a long walk off a short pier!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

She, like obama will never be in the front lines. Never!


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Loretta should be more careful about what she wishes for. It might be be her blood and guts that are spilled.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

paraquack said:


> She, like obama will never be in the front lines. Never!


Yeah, both are cowardly bastards without secret service or other security providers covering them.

If O'thigger did not have protection, he would never leave his Krall.

F*N scum!

I hope they find enough evidence on both to jail the bastards for what they did!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Let her know I am ready.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Easy for her she still has armed guards.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

There is a word I could use to describe her, . . . but to do so would desecrate the honor and memory of a couple of really good female dogs I've had.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

paraquack said:


> She, like obama will never be in the front lines. Never!


No, they will be safely stashed away directing others to do their work.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

The woman always was and always will a NWA.
Remember who hired her, The world class racist BHO.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

WE have the guns, the police, the military, the business owners, and hunters on our side..... please PLEASE start an uprising...


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

What a witch. She is calling for all out anarchy to force others to create the vision they could not politically achieve at the ballot box or in the courts.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> WE have the guns, the police, the military, the business owners, and hunters on our side..... please PLEASE start an uprising...


I wouldn't count on all of the above, more that half maybe but not all. He didn't get elected for 2 terms because there were only a few of them.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

inceptor said:


> I wouldn't count on all of the above, more that half maybe but not all. He didn't get elected for 2 terms because there were only a few of them.


Isn't that why you bulk up on ammo?


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

She needs to be taken out. And I don't mean on a date.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Isn't that why you bulk up on ammo?


No not me. Guns are evil. :vs_shocked:


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Every time she opens her mouth sh-- comes out.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I wonder if people like her really understand what they are in for if they get what they want ? Take it how you wish. Homie aint no match for people like me, and there are a lot of us out here. We are no threat to anyone nor do we want to be. But push it to far SWHTF.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> I wonder if people like her really understand what they are in for if they get what they want ? Take it how you wish. Homie aint no match for people like me, and there are a lot of us out here. We are no threat to anyone nor do we want to be. But push it to far SWHTF.


I grew up in the inner city. Most all there think they are all bad asses. Especially when they have 5-10 or more of their buddies with them. They can take anyone down. Don't believe them? Just ask and they will tell you so.

A long time ago I read a book called Clockers. It is a murder mystery about inner city gangs and drugs in the projects. That was years ago but one line in there has stuck with me since. It said that the low life druggies live on a 10 minute clock. They can't see beyond 10 minutes into the future. I look around and I see people everyday who live on the same 10 minute to 1 hour clock. The honestly can't see past that. That will be the majority of the people they draw on.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

The headline mis-charecterizes what she really meant. But, she probably really would like it to happen


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Liberals ain't got shit, they can't get shit, so now they have to resort to begging for violence. If I am not mistaken inciting violence is a crime. I am just waiting to see what Trumps play is, he's no fool I want to see arrests and the lofty cut down to size.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bad bad language,,, but here is a brother explaining why blacks will lose a race war....

I like when he says they (white folks) got 12 year old white girls that can shot an ar-15 and hit the bulls eye every time and MFers around here can fire a whole clip and not hit what they are aiming at or hit somebody else they are not aiming at

Yup. Bad language, which is why it is now removed.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The ones to worry about, which are few and far between,

are the ones who joined the military to obtain the skills and teach them to their homie gang boys.

They become gang force multipliers.

Again, very few and far between due to lengthy criminal records.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> The headline mis-charecterizes what she really meant. But, she probably really would like it to happen


No, I think she meant it. She's an attorney.

It's a felony to threaten the President, so let's suppose you're elected and I don't like you. I might say something like,_ "I'm sure President Steve is a kind and caring man. I know his sweet and dedicated wife. But in this day and age, especially with the ease of breaking into the White House, I can see some lunatic, heaven forbid, shooting Steve for his political stance on the Constitution."_

I never threatened you, but I might have planted the idea in someone's head. I think that's what she did.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> bad bad language,,, but here is a brother explaining why blacks will lose a race war....
> 
> I like when he says they (white folks) got 12 year old white girls that can shot an ar-15 and hit the bulls eye every time and MFers around here can fire a whole clip and not hit what they are aiming at or hit somebody else they are not aiming at
> 
> Yup. Bad language, which is why it is now removed.


 Boy and girls in this family could hit a reasonable target at 12 years old. heck they were hunting rabbits with .22 before 12


----------

